# Sticky  DROID RAZR HD Utility 1.10 -- For Verizon XT926 Models [Windows]



## mattlgroff (Jan 1, 2012)

*IF YOU ARE ON 9.16.6, THE LATEST OTA, DO NOT USE THE DROID RAZR HD UTILITY 1.10 OR BELOW*

For the Linux/Mac version of this utility by johnthehillbilly visit him @ DroidRzr.com
If you have any kind of troubleshooting you can also find me there usually in the Chatroom.







*DROID IS ONLY USED BY VERIZON WIRELESS IN THE UNITED STATES. XT925 IS NOT SUPPORTED AND IS NOT A DROID!*
*DROID RAZR HD Utility 1.10*









*WARNING: Wiping data may lead to wiped internal SD card.*

*Functions of 1.10:*

Fastboot Restore 0.6.25 (ICS 4.0.4 Official Software)
Root for ICS 4.0.4 by djrbliss (motofail2go method)
Install Voodoo's OTA Rootkeeper App by supercurio
Install Safestrap 3.05.17 App by Hashcode










*Download (md5: E26AFCE1CAFC6DA9AC1D16D7432393C8):*

Supporting Links (By using this link to download, a small amount is sent to my adfly account to pay for hosting. I understand this is annoying to most people, so it's totally optional to go this way.):
DroidRzrHosting BatakangHosting

Non-Supporting Links:
Link 1:: http://www.mydroidfi...Utility1.10.zip
Link 2:: http://www.batakang....Utility1.10.zip
Note: Downloads go MUCH faster if you use a download Manager like Orbit Download Manager. (Thanks xlightwaverx for the tip!)

*Credits:*
The Firmware Team for providing the 0.6.25 fxz.
Dan Rosenberg (djrbliss) for his amazing job on the motofail2go exploit.
Project Voodoo for their OTA Rootkeeper.
Hashcode for Safestrap 3.05.17.

*Changelog:*
1.10-Added Safestrap by Hashcode
1.10-Updated su-binary, so you shouldn't have to.

~Enjoy! If you liked it hit the thanks button!


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Did you show this to P3Droid? Lol


----------



## mattlgroff (Jan 1, 2012)

iPois0n said:


> Did you show this to P3Droid? Lol


He is well aware of my utilities, we talk from time to time.


----------



## clintro (Jul 14, 2011)

Great tool.... Works great, thank you!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Worked like a charm. Thanks! I even did the temp unroot to JB OTA and I still have root. No problems so far. Good to have all that bloatware off. For some reason though I can't get Amazon MP3 or the Verizon Apps app to delete using a file explorer or TiBu.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikepahl318 (Jan 31, 2013)

Just wondering if there are any plans for root method on JB since OG Razr users have it. thx


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

mikepahl318 said:


> Just wondering if there are any plans for root method on JB since OG Razr users have it. thx


This tool will help you do that. Just hand to take some extra steps.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andyliberty (Oct 7, 2011)

If I'm on JB right now, will I lose my text messages, screen icon setup, etc when I flash back to ICS?


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

andyliberty said:


> If I'm on JB right now, will I lose my text messages, screen icon setup, etc when I flash back to ICS?


Yes

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamescarnahan (Nov 30, 2011)

Do I need to do anything special to get the JB update after doing this. I go the first update with no issues but it fdails on the JB, now the safestrap FC's and voodoo syas I still have root but the update fails at install.

Thanks


----------



## jamescarnahan (Nov 30, 2011)

NVM got it!


----------



## phillyfisher (Jun 8, 2011)

any solution for a mac user (besides getting a pc)....


----------



## jayf (Nov 9, 2011)

Just upgraded to this phone. Gonna try this this weekend. Any ROM recommendations?

This how to video is decent. He let's the camera run the whole time. You may want to scan ahead a few times.






Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## htisystems (Oct 4, 2011)

jamescarnahan said:


> Do I need to do anything special to get the JB update after doing this. I go the first update with no issues but it fdails on the JB, now the safestrap FC's and voodoo syas I still have root but the update fails at install.
> 
> Thanks


I was able to get first update but keeps failing on JB update.... tried 3 times and have temp unroot...please help...figured it out just don't install safestrap


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Is there any root exploit for people who are unrooted with the latest software update?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dru21281 (Nov 27, 2012)

recDNA said:


> Is there any root exploit for people who are unrooted with the latest software update?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


No, if you are already on the latest ota 4.1.2 there is no way to root or downgrade. It has been posted many times. There is a way to update while keeping root and ability to downgrade... Here: http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/13644-keep-root-and-ability-to-downgrade/


----------

